# medical coding jobs in germany and prerequisitie



## nehrav

Hello, Would like to know the medical coding jobs in european countries and their prerequisite . I am from India . It would be highly appreciated as it would tremendously help me setting my road map ahead in coding as a career .


----------



## CodingKing

CPC and look for US military bases as that's where most of the jobs are I believe


----------



## nanikarthik519

*Hi can u help me out out about German medical coding. Am planning for Germany.*



nehrav said:


> Hello, Would like to know the medical coding jobs in european countries and their prerequisite . I am from India . It would be highly appreciated as it would tremendously help me setting my road map ahead in coding as a career .[/Hi can u help me out out about German medical coding. Am planning for Germany.]


----------



## nanikarthik519

*Germany coding*

Am planning for Germany. What education have we to plan for Germany medical coding and can we get job after and am COC certified with 3yrs experience in coding. Pls help me out.


----------



## Jayashree.Govindaraj

Hi all,

I would like to give some valuable points to relocate to Germany as coder.

1. Not required ILTS
2. Need German language skill by Geothy institute (unto B2 level)
3. After getting B2 certificate you can start search job from India or you can go in 6 month job search visa. If you search from your own countries also you ll get job if you have B2 certificate. 
4. kindly Dont process through any of the consultancy. 
5. Below website for job search. https://www.stepstone.com/ 

I hope this information will be useful those who are planning to relocate to  European  countries.

Thanks


----------



## guvvalatc

Jayashree.Govindaraj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to give some valuable points to relocate to Germany as coder.
> 
> 1. Not required ILTS
> 2. Need German language skill by Geothy institute (unto B2 level)
> 3. After getting B2 certificate you can start search job from India or you can go in 6 month job search visa. If you search from your own countries also you ll get job if you have B2 certificate.
> 4. kindly Dont process through any of the consultancy.
> 5. Below website for job search. https://www.stepstone.com/
> 
> I hope this information will be useful those who are planning to relocate to  European  countries.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## guvvalatc

Hi Jayashree,
I am living in Germany and completed B1 certification sofar. I am a  Certified coder. Do I need to do any additional AAPC certifications to get medical coding job in Germany. Thanks in advance.


----------

